# South Lyon Autodrome



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Just wanted to show you all my new track. 

It's a 4-lane Scalextric Sport on a 8' x 16' base. First pic is the initial layout on bare wood to make sure everything fits.










Last three pics are of the nearly finished look!


























I still need to finish the edges of the bridge but after that she's ready to run!

Bert


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that over/under section!! Cool layout! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice perfect speedway track. Perfect balance between speed and technic. I love it, I don't think you could do much better than this layout with that space. 

The only "issue" I would try to correct are the few slightly bended track pieces we can see on the pics...But these are details.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet layout. Looks nice and neat...and fun. :thumbsup: 

Wish I had that kind of space.


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

demether said:


> Nice perfect speedway track. Perfect balance between speed and technic. I love it, I don't think you could do much better than this layout with that space.
> 
> The only "issue" I would try to correct are the few slightly bended track pieces we can see on the pics...But these are details.


That's one of the things I still have to get to.
I spent some time today wiring up the pptc's so the kids can play too. Can you say "tedious"?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a nice looking layout Mr. Stubbs.Should be alot of fun ripping around there with four cars all at once. Have fun and thanks for the pix. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking track Bert! Are you going to build one for your HO slots too:wave:


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

41-willys said:


> great looking track Bert! Are you going to build one for your HO slots too:wave:


Bill....... I don't really have the room to do another track. The wife will not let me encroach on the rest of the basement. The only possibility would be something smaller that could be set on top of this track and then taken off and leaned against the wall. We'll see but I think this is it!


PS............. any ideas on a clean way to dress the edges of the bridge would be greatly appreciated.



.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

PS............. any ideas on a clean way to dress the edges of the bridge would be greatly appreciated.



.[/QUOTE]
Bert what about foam board covered by fake brick or rock.


----------

